# Karen Mac Auley is AWESOME!



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

I just received my female, and to my surprise she added a sibling male and attison's betta pro ABSOLUTELY FREE!!! Wow, I really am a happy satisfied customer!

They are acclimating to their tanks, and I will try to get pictures once they color up, I am just so pleasantly surprised. 

Thank you Karen!


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Anitax3x said:


> I just received my female, and to my surprise she added a sibling male and attison's betta pro ABSOLUTELY FREE!!! Wow, I really am a happy satisfied customer!
> 
> They are acclimating to their tanks, and I will try to get pictures once they color up, I am just so pleasantly surprised.
> 
> Thank you Karen!


Awesome deal! I can't wait to see them!


----------



## Spazzfish (Feb 12, 2012)

Karen is amazing! i opened my box and there was a Dt male that i didn't even know about!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

this makes me want to get one from Karen XDDD


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Spazzfish said:


> Karen is amazing! i opened my box and there was a Dt male that i didn't even know about!


All of your fish from her were free... You just paid shipping.. :shock:


----------



## Kenny G (Jun 9, 2012)

Wow!!! How does someone get in touch with Karen Mac Auley?


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Look for martinismommy on AB, she will only let you do express shipping at this time of year


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I checked out "attison's betta pro" on amazon dot com and apparently it is no longer being sold? Is it supposed to be some kind of perfect betta food? What, if anything, comes close?


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Yes. It is no longer being sold... Another company bought the company who makes atisons Betta pro and discontinued it....all they sell now is atisons Betta FOOD


----------



## Spazzfish (Feb 12, 2012)

Mo said:


> All of your fish from her were free... You just paid shipping.. :shock:


because karen is AMAZING!!!!!!!!!! :blueyay:


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm so unhappy that they decided to stop Atison's Bett Pro, it is my favorite food to feed my bettas. I hope some other company decides to start making it.
Anyway, Karen is the best IMO.


----------



## Spazzfish (Feb 12, 2012)

"Mac auley's betta beauties" on Facebook


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

The male is coloring up so well now. and the female is a lil shy, but I will be releasing her soon. I really do appreciate her doing this! I'll be using the pro for conditioning along with frozen foods. 

The male is a gorgeous red blue and white. 

I will be posting pics soon! My boyfriend just brought over his camera!


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

Here are the long awaited pictures! the female is still a bit spooked out of her color. She seems to want to be out of the cup and in the water sprite and other floating plants lol. 

First are pics of the female, second are of the sibling male she sent me. He is gorgeous, I believe he nipped his fins in shipment a teeeeeny bit. Anyways, hes feisty! I am going to start conditioning the female for breeding tomorrow with my turquoise show HM. 

AHHHH So excited  Beautiful babies coming! 

She is so sweet, she follows my finger already 

Oh and I was bad you guys... I bought an emerald green/marble pair from mnbettashop.com 

They arrive tomorrow and I'm going to spawn them after I complete this HM spawn. :-D


----------



## Spazzfish (Feb 12, 2012)

Is That the male she had posted because he blew his caudual?


----------



## Spazzfish (Feb 12, 2012)

That girl is such a pretty blue! I love the male too he is hansome


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

Karen is awesome and such a nice, friendly person. Most of my bettas are from her. Some I paid for and some I didn't, the male in my avatar is one of her surprises :-D.


----------



## CharStarr (Jul 3, 2012)

*They are absolutely GORGEOUS!! Does she ship to Canada?*


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

registereduser said:


> I checked out "attison's betta pro" on amazon dot com and apparently it is no longer being sold? Is it supposed to be some kind of perfect betta food? What, if anything, comes close?


I just ordered a couple today I'm sure its still there
http://www.amazon.com/ATTISONS-BETTA-FOOD-75-GRAM/dp/B000YIYTH8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1343162001&sr=8-1&keywords=attison+betta+pro


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Just told her I'll take a multi pair. $70 well spent! I'll post a pic of my boy.


----------



## ihatefirewalls (Jun 23, 2012)

Junglist said:


> I just ordered a couple today I'm sure its still there
> http://www.amazon.com/ATTISONS-BETTA-FOOD-75-GRAM/dp/B000YIYTH8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1343162001&sr=8-1&keywords=attison+betta+pro



That's attison's normal betta food, not betta pro (which has a pink lid). Huge difference in ingredients. 

It has been discontinued. I remember seeing an email response from Ocean Nutrition (bought out by SF Bay Brand) stating that it was indeed discontinued due to inconsistencies with the product quality.


Last post on first page.
http://www.arofanatics.com/forums/showthread.php?t=455592
Also seems to be sold out on the IBC store.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Gorgeous new babies  And I just ordered fom mn betta too >.>


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

ihatefirewalls said:


> That's attison's normal betta food, not betta pro (which has a pink lid). Huge difference in ingredients.
> 
> It has been discontinued. I remember seeing an email response from Ocean Nutrition (bought out by SF Bay Brand) stating that it was indeed discontinued due to inconsistencies with the product quality.
> 
> ...


Oh that's right forgot about that. I only use the Blue & Hikari gold never tried the Pro


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks guys! and Creat I ordered my two males from mn betta shop, Tony is such a pleasure to do business with! I got to AMAZING show HM males from there, so when I checked out the shipment of hmpk I couldnt resist!

Yeah I have been looking EVERYWHERE for attison's betta pro, so when I saw it in the box I felt like a kid on christmas! The conditioning of my pair begins tomorrow. I will be posting pictures and a spawn log after they are conditioned. AHHH so excited! 


Mr V I would love to see the pair you ordered!!! post pics!


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

You better not have taken #6 or I might have to stalk you lol. I got one hmpk my first one ever


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

I got number 13.with a matching female. They arrive tomorrow. HAHA My HM boys were from his previous shipment. Males S1 and S9. But if you look on the hmpk video of males. Mine is number 13


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Gorgeous boy also but they all are. I put 26 aside while I decide what hms I need/want. Lol such nice people.


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

They really are! And shipping is quick!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Karen 's bettas are so beautiful. When I get settled in Texas I might have to see about getting a pair.


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

I recommend it! She really is awesome!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)




----------



## Spazzfish (Feb 12, 2012)

Its kinda cool seeing all the other fish from that spawn 
my pair from karen (the male has MUCH more red in his tail)


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

Wow Beautiful Pairs guys!!!! I love the colors!


----------



## choob99 (Aug 9, 2010)

Never bought from Karen but I just requested to join the FB group and will be placing an order for some of her females, I have ordered from Tony at MN Betta Shop and they were just great, got 2 show HM males last week, got the silver copper one and the red, white, and blue one, also got 4 females from him, all beautiful. Wanted a ton more females from the video but most were already sold


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

Thats because of people like me who stalk his facebook and know about the videos on his shipments before he even updates the website and then call him the next day as soon as the shop opens and buy the fish....


HAHA okay no but seriously that's how you get best pick with him. Both of my orders I completed via phone because the IT department can take a while to get back to you. 

Karen's female has settled in very comfortably and had colored in alot even from the pictures. I'll take some more today. She is BEAUTIFUL and has unclamped from shipping stresses. She is active and ate. She follows my fingers she really is full of personality. 

Conditioning of the pair started today. Using attison's betta pro and a combination of frozen blood worms and frozen brine shrimp. Also I have a few micro worm cultures going and brine shrimp eggs hatching so now I have the hang of it! lol

I'm very VERY excited. This will be my first spawn. I did a TON of research, and am excited to start my Turquoise/Blue HM line.


----------



## Spazzfish (Feb 12, 2012)

These guys are multis so you will probaly get more than your thinking. look at their siblings lots of pink butterflies and one pretty pure white male.


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

That's perfectly fine with me. My goal is to create quality HM's and focus on continuing the turquoise/blue in the line. I love the butterfly pattern as well. And I know that Karen's fish will produce gorgeous progeny so I felt like using her female would be a great idea.


----------



## Spazzfish (Feb 12, 2012)

Just making sure you didnt have a what the fudge moment when you get the others! I want to keep to the more blue color as well (but i am hoping to get a cool butterfly line as well)


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

Yeah, I want butterfly to stay in the line as well. My male for her is a turquoise butterfly I think it's so beautiful!


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

Well, hopefully by next week I'll have two girlies and a pretty butterfly boy from Karen.  I'm really excited to see them in person!


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

Pictures don't do them justice! They really are beautiful! My other pair I believe comes today from Tony at the MN betta shop. Hmpk Emeraldgreen/marble pair today or tomorrow Cant wait to show pics!


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

I have a few from Tony as well.  Really nice fish from his place.


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

This is the first time I've bought non pet store betta's It took a while to study form but I found that He has great stock. He told me he imports them from someone who is an IBC judge so they are good stock.


----------

